# Doctor gave green light on losing up to 20 lbs a month?



## hello_kitty

My doctor is hot! Haha, totally unrelated but the reason I say that is because he is young...almost looks like he just got out med school. He is not the older doctors with the pot belly. He looks like those doctors out of a tv show with the fit physique and beautiful face sooo I think what he said has some truth in it considering hot fit he looked.

SO I was there for a follow up on labs and considering I have no medical issues he said it would be safe for me to lose anywhere from 4-20 lbs/month. He noticed that I lost almost 10 lbs since the last time I came in 2 months ago and I told him all I did was take care of my kids.

Considering the weight I am starting off with (i was 218 at the time of visit) he said there is really no limit on how much weight I could lose and it PERFECTLY OK if I eat 1 meal a day...thats it! 

So do you agree or does it sound like he is a loony tune?44444444


----------



## Tanikins

I only eat once a day. I do this as morning eating makes me gag. I work till 3pm and never get time to lunch. Its then gym time, pick lo up, sort house etc. Eating has to take a back seat :blush:

This being said i eat a BIG meal its probs a good 1200 cals. Then if im hungry ill snack. 

I burn around 500 cals a day so im aware i serioulsy under eat but i do have days where ill drink and so big out. I get checked ecey 2 months so i know im healthy.

I lose around 9lbs a month atm. Current weight is 177 but im also gaining muscle. I tend to not take weight as the biggest problem

But if im honest anyting over 1 stone a month id worry.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Yeah, he's off his rockers. Unless you're eating 1200+ calories for that one meal like the poster above, you're probably going to:

1. have your body break down because it's not getting enough to keep going properly
2. binge eat because you're hungry
3. lose muscle... and you probably won't like the way your body looks even with the weight off

Calculate your TDEE (Google has calculators), subtract 20 or 25% from the number, and eat that many calories a day (or join a website that tracks calories for you if you haven't). Aim for 2 lbs a week instead of 4+. It will take a little longer, but you're more likely to succeed and keep it off. :flower:


----------



## hello_kitty

Kitteh_Kat said:


> Yeah, he's off his rockers. Unless you're eating 1200+ calories for that one meal like the poster above, you're probably going to:
> 
> 1. have your body break down because it's not getting enough to keep going properly
> 2. binge eat because you're hungry
> 3. lose muscle... and you probably won't like the way your body looks even with the weight off
> 
> Calculate your TDEE (Google has calculators), subtract 20 or 25% from the number, and eat that many calories a day (or join a website that tracks calories for you if you haven't). Aim for 2 lbs a week instead of 4+. It will take a little longer, but you're more likely to succeed and keep it off. :flower:

Here's the thing though. I have a lot of weight to lose and I notice that if I just make a slight adjustment to my diet and go to the gym 5 days a week for 40 minutes, the weight comes off super fast. Thats how I lost 10 lbs in like 2-3 weeks. Not doing that on purpose of course but thats just me. So I asked my doctor "first off I am not doing this on purpose, but the weight is coming off really fast and all I am doign is eatign less (because I am busy with the kids and working) and physical activity 20 minutes a day...so do I eat more so I end up losing only 2lbs a week since 2lbs a week is the norm? 

He told me I have no control how my body loses weight and because I have a lot of weight to lose to begin with he thinks its safe especially if I am not doing anything dramatic and its coming off. 

So yea, I am still pretty confused. I am not putting in as much effort and still losing weight do I tell my body to "slow down"?


----------



## Tanikins

Just remember the 1st 1-2 weeks you will lose alot of 'water weight' the lose may slow down now


----------



## hello_kitty

I did the calculations and substitutions and I need to eat around 1300? Guess I can do that since there are a lot of people doing the 1200 diets.


----------



## Tanikins

I eat (well am meant to :blush:) 1570 a day and still lose 2lbs a week. In reality i eat around 1300 a day but burn atleast 500. So im really eating 800.

1200 is totally doable. 1St 5 days can be hard but you soon get used to it. Andxas your stomach shrinks it becomes norm and youll find yourself really full.

This is not healthy but im sooooo busy. Never become a store manager lol


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I do 1200+exercise calories, so it's do-able (drink lots of fluids and fill up on proteins). And Tanikins is right, the first week or two a lot of people see a huge drop, and then it evens out. When I first started I lost almost 10 lbs the first week or two, and I only weighed 160. After that I averaged between 1-2 lbs a week. You might be able to lose more than 2 lbs a week for now, it all depends on your body and how dedicated you are. :) Instead of focusing on the scale though, try focusing on developing a healthier lifestyle so you can stick with it once the weight is off. :flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Funny you post this, I just read a big article on this last night. By the sounds of it you're on track with exercise, and congratulations on the weight loss! I think a big part of the problem with people who are unsuccessful in long term weight loss is the lack of motivation to keep exercising. But the one meal a day? There's no perfect lifestyle but there are things that hinder our long term health. I'm an expert at those things lol, and am trying hard to do better. 

Eating 1 meal/day:
Eating 1 meal a day slows your metabolism. Like bears in the winter, surviving on one hefty fall meal slows metabolism so they can make it through the winter. You don't want to be a fuzzy mama bear in the long term do you? Lol, especially with a hotty doctor!

Fast weight loss:
If you google the Biggest Looser + metabolism there's a good study that was done on losing weight fast. It kills your metabolism and you're extremely likely to gain it all back in the long run. The slower you take it off, the less damage to your body's engine and unlikely to gain it back. 
https://www.weightymatters.ca/2012/04/biggest-loser-destroys-participants.html
https://life.nationalpost.com/2014/...-regimen-incredibly-unhealthy-and-ridiculous/

What are you eating? Muscle loss (metabolism again):
Saying that, I've just lost 5 lbs by eating properly last week (cutting out starchy calorific carbs like rice, bread, cookies, chips, candy) and I'll probably lose another 5 in the next few weeks to come but I need to lose 20-30 to feel comfortable and have ALL my clothes fit so I fully anticipate the easy 10 lbs of carby water weight loss will slow and I'll continue with 20 more lbs over the next 3-4 months with a more realistic 2 lbs/week by eating right and exercising. 

Cravings, sugar rollercoaster (happiness factor while dieting):
Note from a bariatrics study: If you eat higher protein than carb frequently over the day (or convert the starchy calorie dense carbs like bread & rice to healthy vegetables like yam, steamed greens etc), you're less likely to lose muscle mass. Higher carb diets allow your body to lose too much muscle mass which slows metabolism making it harder to keep losing and keep that weight off. Higher protein is also much more satiating than bread/rice which converts to sugar and is stored as fat. Bread and rice spike your blood sugar and insulin causing a rollercoaster cravings ride where you'll to be very hungry in 2-3 hours time. Ever seen a cranky dieter? It's likely because they're not eating enough protein/not frequently enough. Jerky, nuts, hard boiled eggs, high protein yogurts are excellent snacks. The rule of thumb for a healthy yogurt is the protein should always be higher than carb, otherwise you might as well open a pack of crisps - it's the same sugar content.

I lost 70 lbs 2 years ago and have kept most of it off. After I lost all the weight I went through 4 IVF cycles with massive doses of hormone which made me extremely hungry and depression set in after each cycle failed not helping the weight loss from the cycle. I blame my unsuccessful ivF cycles on my overall 20 lb weight gain. I never did reach my goal BMI of 18-20 so I'm going to try again(30 lbs, 20 to get back into all my fav clothes). We're now on the adoption list, no more gambling with IVF trying to get preggers. I need children! If your doctor is like mine, he probably doubts you can lose 20 lbs in 1 month past your already amazing 10 lb loss. I'd say he was flippant (and a little hopeful but also irresponsible). You're so fortunate to have 2 kids and a hot doctor! Keep up the good work, I wish you luck and hopefully those kids will help your metabolism by keeping you busy!


----------



## princess_leia

It is "easy" to lose 10-15 pounds the first month of your diet, but this will slow down gradually. As already mentioned above, if you follow a diet of 1200 cal./days, evenly distrubuted in 3 meals and a couple of snacks, it is feasible! It will be easier if you workout a bit, in order to activate your metabolism. 

I followed an one-meal-diet once, I did managed to loose 15 pounds the first month, I had to loose around 30 pounds, but then my metabolism was blocked and it was very hard for me to loose the extra 15 pounds. It took me about 4 months to achieve my goal. My body entered the starvation mode, as it got used to a low calorie intake. 

To sum up, have 3 meals per day and workout 3-4 times per week and you will reach your target sooner than you think! If you don't have the time to go to the gym, try working out from your home, there are plenty options nowadays! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks ladies! Well, turns out I am probably wont be able to lose anywhere near the 20 lbs in a month. I have been sick with the cold since Monday so maybe this is affecting it but I have only been able to lose 1.6 lbs the past week. No exercising but I did have a poor appetite and ate less. If I lose 1.6 lbs a week that will come out to be over 6 lbs a month. maybe if I add on regular exercise I will lose more, maybe possibly 10 lbs idk lol but 6 lbs is better than nothing. 

2have4kids, I am sorry about your situation! It must be hard. I hope everything will go smoothly with your adoption though!


----------

